# Compatible fish



## Moscow (Mar 1, 2013)

I have two false percula clowns in a 30 gal fish only tank. The substrate is live sand but I have no live rock just decorative rocks. I would like to add some fish that would go with the flow of my clowns but add another dimension to my tank. Any suggestions?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Nano Fish
Blennies: Blenny Fish Species Including Bicolor, Striped and other Blennies
Gobies for Sale: Goby Fish Species Including Shrimp Gobies
Pseudochromis for Sale: Splendid Dottyback Species and other Pseudochromis


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

A Royal gramma would be a good choice. Pretty easy to keep and doesn't bother anyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

